# diff. between mono and fluorocarbon



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

what is the diffrence between mono and fluorocarbon?


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

jbrady14 said:


> what is the diffrence between mono and fluorocarbon?


$10 per pound 

J/K, sorta
Fluorocarbon is a type of monofilament. It's almost invisible underwater and typically a little stiffer than mono. It's also much more expensive so most folks just use it for bite leaders and some for shock leaders too. It's not really necessary for a shock leader unless you want something with less stretch or are fishing for species that are sensitive to seeing line, things like speckled trout.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

It has to do with light refraction and well worth the money when the bay is clear. Not so much in muddy water though. Some fish more than others .


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

Okay thanks. I thought it might have been thiner diameter


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Floro*

It sinks much faster than mono..When fishing a suspending bait deep it is better for a proper presentation...The same quality makes it a much better choice for topwater on a calm day. The fish can't see your line on the surface. The same quality makes it a bad choice for fishing shallow grass. you want to use braid for that because it stays up high. This may be a little more information than you need to know but there are lots of reasons to fish diffrent lines. On a given day I may fish braid, mono., or floro., depending to several factors such as wind, watercolor, pressure on fish ect. Even wind direction plays a factor. Braid floats so fishing a bait in a strong crosswing requires a sinking line and a low rod position. There is much more than blind luck involved catching more fish than the other guy. I fish with a lot of diffrent fisherman with my guide business and it really suprises me sometimes to see the way these guys go about it. And yes it is much harder for the fish to see. Cheap floro is stiff and good floro. is more expensive than braid...I would say that 100% of the guys on the Pro Bass circuit and Pro Redfish circuit fish Floro. on a regular basis.


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

cause i like my mono but i dont want to go to braid cause idk a thing about it or how to tie it. thats why i was asking about floro. cause i was told it is smaller in diamter and you can get more on your spool. and it is just like mono so i know how to tie that. i thank yall for the help.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

jbrady14 said:


> cause i like my mono but i dont want to go to braid cause idk a thing about it or how to tie it. thats why i was asking about floro. cause i was told it is smaller in diamter and you can get more on your spool. and it is just like mono so i know how to tie that. i thank yall for the help.


 Don't think flouro is a smaller diameter than mono.. Copolymer line,a form of mono, has a smaller diameter and you can get a little more on the spool than regular mono,but has stretch as does mono.. 

As far as either being a substitute for braid,no way.. Both mono and flouro stretch,and with flouro being stiffer,it could cause problems with windknots and twist when casting on spinning tackle.. When used properly braid is very windknot resistant and for the most part,twist free.. Braid also has no stretch,therefore you can detect light bites,and the hooksetting is unbelievable.. It will also outlast any mono or flouro that is exposed to sunlight by at least 5X..

*Just a suggestion..* You may want to learn how knots can be used with braid.. A palomar,uni,bimini,no-name,alberto,slimbeauty,nail,any of these knots can be used with no problem on braided lines.. For that matter,when lure fishing you could actually use straight braid with just a polamar or uni to tie the lure straight on.. Or tie a swivel on there,and tie mono leader to that.. 

As Surfrat said there are times to use mono or flouro and times to use braid..Jmo,would learn both and you'll be a better fisherman for it...


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

i been looking into it. just not sure on it. been useing mono for years and aint never had problems. i replace my line at the end of every year anyways. but might buy some braid and try it out.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

what fish are you targeting on the top surfrat? I'd like to hear more about what you're targeting and how you go about getting them.


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

Skunk I will be out there in buckroe with you this year fishing for cobia and drum.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Just a little info
http://www.mels-place.com/Contents/ABCs_and_Goodies/Line_Diameters/line_diameters.htm


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Topwater*

Speckled Trout. Lucky Craft Sammy's and Zara Spooks.


----------



## RedNano (Oct 31, 2008)

jbrady14 said:


> what is the diffrence between mono and fluorocarbon?


when you burn a fluorocarbon, it turns black. normal mono whould just melts..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

jbrady14 said:


> what is the diffrence between mono and fluorocarbon?


For me....the price. Some guys I fish with ONLY use fluro. I see no difference. But that's just me.


----------



## 0119 (Nov 5, 2010)

Floro-carbon is not good for topwater at all. Since its denser it sinks. Makes good leady for fly fishing streamers but it will affect the action of a topwater plug. Mono is best for topwaters.


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

i think i will stick to mono. aint ever had any problems and i dont like trying new things. i geuss if i want more line on my spool then i will just buy a bigger reel. lol


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

jbrady14 said:


> i think i will stick to mono. aint ever had any problems and i dont like trying new things. i geuss if i want more line on my spool then i will just buy a bigger reel. lol


there ya go....


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

Flurocarbon is disappears underwater unlike mono, sinks faster, does not have as much stretch, and is WAY MORE abrasion resistant


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Floro*

0119 I don't know what you are fishing for but for big shy Trout on a calm day your line on the surface will scare them. On a fast retrieve floro only sinks a couple inches and does not affect the action of a topwater bait. not trying to argue with you but I fish topwater a lot on Floro. and we do quite well with it. I have seen the mono or braid cutting the surface in front of a topwater spook a lot of Trout. You can believe what you want but I know better. If you are fishing it real slow then what you say is true but we fish topwater rather fast.


----------



## 0119 (Nov 5, 2010)

No I dont target trout, their too small around here. Snook and Jacks mostly. Jacks fast but the Snook I walk the dog pretty slow. Ive tried it for leader but not as main line. I do see it affecting the ease of walking the dog probably casue I usually keep my leader at around 5 ft.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Just like anything else,it boils down to personal preference.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

surf rat said:


> 0119 I don't know what you are fishing for but for big shy Trout on a calm day your line on the surface will scare them. On a fast retrieve floro only sinks a couple inches and does not affect the action of a topwater bait. not trying to argue with you but I fish topwater a lot on Floro. and we do quite well with it. I have seen the mono or braid cutting the surface in front of a topwater spook a lot of Trout. You can believe what you want but I know better. If you are fishing it real slow then what you say is true but we fish topwater rather fast.


When are you fast retrieving for trout? Again, not doubting you or your abilities, I want to learn more because all I've learned has been like smoking barbecue, keep it low and slow. When is a good time to work the top baits fast? Or could you give a quick writeup of how you fish for trout? 

thank you,
SK


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

skunk king said:


> When are you fast retrieving for trout? Again, not doubting you or your abilities, I want to learn more because all I've learned has been like smoking barbecue, keep it low and slow. When is a good time to work the top baits fast? Or could you give a quick writeup of how you fish for trout?
> 
> SK



Let the fish tell you-- if they are particularly agressive I work a bait faster-- it creates more commotion and draws their attention-- and the faster it is worked the more it can mimic a fleeing bait fish about to get away-- and gives the fish less of a chance for a close up inspection-- they are forced to hit or forget it.

Other times slow and easy works better.

FWIW- I'm not talking specifics on trout, just in general.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Trout*

You should come to one of the club meetings next time I am invited to talk. Last year I spoke at Richmond anglers club, Norfolk anglers club, Va beach anglers club, Great bridge anglers club, The Bull Island club in Hampton and at Greentop. The 26th of feb I will be at Bass Pro in Hampton all day for Shimano. I am on the Shimano Pro Staff. Or better yet Charter me for a day.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

surf rat said:


> You should come to one of the club meetings next time I am invited to talk. Last year I spoke at Richmond anglers club, Norfolk anglers club, Va beach anglers club, Great bridge anglers club, The Bull Island club in Hampton and at Greentop. The 26th of feb I will be at Bass Pro in Hampton all day for Shimano. I am on the Shimano Pro Staff. Or better yet Charter me for a day.


thanks! Do you have a website?


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*website*

I had one but I found it wasn't worth the cost. I am slowly building a new one. Another thing is I sometimes need a mate mostly on Cobia charters.. That is a good way to learn.


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

Surf rat pm sent


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Dave looking forward to seeing you again at BPS


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

I recommend Fluro as a leader, but for me I cant stand it as a main line. I Prefer Mono on bait casters and Braid on spinning reels.

When fishing clear water for touchy feeders I prefer a Fluro leader.
I believe your'e hook up rate will increase with a Fluro leader.

As a mainline I find cost too much, sinks to quickly and is prone to line twist.

Everyone has their own opinion in this matter, but this is the way I see it.

Get out on the water and find out what works best for you.

Tight Lines and God Bless you.


----------

